# Pls recommend a light roast for brew



## Rdl81 (Sep 8, 2014)

So my last bag of Lsol is nearly gone. Can someone recommend me something similar. I use aeropress and v60. What are you all enjoying at the moment?

Thanks

Richard


----------



## shannigan (Jun 1, 2015)

I'd highly recommend Rocko Mountain Reserve from either Foundry or Jolly Bean. Both have down a great job with it.

I'm drinking the Foundry one at the moment and it's ace.


----------



## Rdl81 (Sep 8, 2014)

Ok thanks anyone know if there is a forum discount on either?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Pm foundry for 15% off code


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

There is also this coffee from Horsham Coffee Roasters - who has a 15% discount when you sign up to their newsletter.

Ideal for filter brews.

Keep an eye out for a post from *horshamcoffee* shortly.


----------



## Rdl81 (Sep 8, 2014)

Thanks guys


----------



## 4515 (Jan 30, 2013)

Tried Foundrys Rocko Mountain as V60 yesterday and it worked really well


----------



## Missy (Mar 9, 2016)

working dog said:


> Tried Foundrys Rocko Mountain as V60 yesterday and it worked really well


That's what I've been drinking while away  it's also lovely once it's cooler with just a splash of milk, it brings out the strawberry flavours.


----------



## 4515 (Jan 30, 2013)

Missy said:


> That's what I've been drinking while away  it's also lovely once it's cooler with just a splash of milk, it brings out the strawberry flavours.


Agree - it gets really fruity when its cooler although I haven't tried with milk. May give that a go


----------



## steveholt (Jan 6, 2016)

Moata is a smooth, fruity and really balanced brew. Striking mouthfeel, even in brewed coffee.

It doesn't seem to get the same press as rocko mountain, but I prefer Foundrys Moata to last years local Rockos.


----------



## Rdl81 (Sep 8, 2014)

I ordered the moats be grateful of anyone can share some brew tips for aeropress or v60


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Rdl81 said:


> I ordered the moats be grateful of anyone can share some brew tips for aeropress or v60


Foundary have a general aeropress recipe on their website . Try that


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

For V60 try:

225g Volvic

13.5g dose

Bloom 15g with water right off boil, stir bloom

0:30 add up to 50g total

0:50 add up to 85g total

1:10 add up to 120g total

1:30 add up to 155g total

1:50 add up to 190g total

2:10 add up to 225g total, if you haven't been able to get a gentle spin going with the last 2 pours, give the surface only a clockwise stir.

Aim for a dry bed at 3:05 to 3:15, then leave to drip for another 40sec to 1:00.

3:05 to 3:15 is the average brew time for your default grind setting, some coffees will brew in a shorter time, others slightly longer (at the same grind setting), so taste them all (right to the end).


----------



## Rdl81 (Sep 8, 2014)

Thanks to everyone who has helped on this thread I have been enjoying the moata as v60 today. I have gone for 13.5g into 225g 30g bloom 30sec and then adding at 30sec intervals 70ish grams. Grind 2.10 on hausgrid and around 2.55 total brew time including the bloom. Really really enjoying it


----------



## Rdl81 (Sep 8, 2014)

Ok random question above I was using a v60 02 today I started using a v60 01 and brew time is radically reduced suggesting I need to tighten the grind and add more water at a time does that seem "normal"??


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

Rdl81 said:


> Ok random question above I was using a v60 02 today I started using a v60 01 and brew time is radically reduced suggesting I need to tighten the grind and add more water at a time does that seem "normal"??


Shouldn't make a noticeable difference, maybe you are pouring from a slightly greater height/with more force? Try to make sure the water drops straight down from the kettle spout as much as possible.

You would add less water at a time to increase brew time. I'd fully expect to have the same brew time (within 15sec?) & grind setting, for the same brew weights, in either.


----------



## Rdl81 (Sep 8, 2014)

I am potions same as I did before hmmm next one I will think about it more maybe I am luring closer to the grinds as the cone is shorter


----------

